# JuneFinds



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

BB two button madras.

Herself hates it, so it off to the bay.


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

^jealous


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4478
> View attachment 4479
> BB two button madras.
> 
> Herself hates it, so it off to the bay.


I would so wear that and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> I would so wear that and twice on Sundays.


It really stood out in the thrift store used jacket rack. I thought it was silly looking -until I tried it on . I can see that such a thing can actually work.


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

^sadly, the Brooks madras is much too small for me. I'll have to console myself with today's Allen Edmonds haul:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW..


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

Stopped in at the Goodwill as an afterthought and there they were. Picked a pair of Salvatore Ferregamo suede captoes as well.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

It seems that once or twice a year I find money left in a jacket pocket, I'm sure this happens to the rest of you as well.

Recently I found four dollars in the inside breast pocket of a tweed jacket:










It's never enough to quit my day job, but it always makes me feel lucky when this happens.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A $2 bill, just in time for Belmont!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

danielm said:


> ^sadly, the Brooks madras is much too small for me. I'll have to console myself with today's Allen Edmonds haul:


Your consolation is _my_ frustration! I've still never scored AE's like that.



Acme said:


> It seems that once or twice a year I find money left in a jacket pocket, I'm sure this happens to the rest of you as well.
> 
> Recently I found four dollars in the inside breast pocket of a tweed jacket:
> 
> ...


I love that banks _still_ carry two dollar bills, despite so few customers asking for them. IIRC, that '21 Morgan on the left was from the last year they were minted. No dollar coin since has felt as substantial.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

danielm said:


> Stopped in at the Goodwill as an afterthought and there they were. Picked a pair of Salvatore Ferregamo suede captoes as well.


Last week I happened on two pair of AE in excellent condition. Size 14 B. Out of my range...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Three pair of Bill's Crammerton Twills (chinos made, as chinos ought to be made!) in khaki color; price reduced from $175 per pair to $125...reasonable value, methinks! A man can never have too many pair of chinos in the inventory.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

$2 bill..GO TJ!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this the June acquisition thread? I couldn't find one by that title.

I've tried to reduce my shopping to one month in the year, but couldn't pass up the Brooks sale, and the chance to have a visitor carry a load of clearance things from the US:

I got three Brooks OCBDs for about $50 each, a couple LE shirts for a combined $35, white bucks, 2 cotton JAB suits for $75 each, one pair of shorts, and 2 pair of LE trousers (the red, white, brown and blue Madras are longs, not shorts: $20).


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

New summer shoe for me. 
I just received my Alden dark brown penny loafer with flex welt from TheShoeMart.com
This is my only slip-on. All my other shoes are lace-ups.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A very handsome choice of slip-ons. Flex-welt designs all seem uber comfortable on the foot. May you long wear them and may you do so in good health!


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Couldn't keep staring at these online forever.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Acme said:


> It seems that once or twice a year I find money left in a jacket pocket, I'm sure this happens to the rest of you as well.
> 
> Recently I found four dollars in the inside breast pocket of a tweed jacket:
> 
> It's never enough to quit my day job, but it always makes me feel lucky when this happens.


I will give you $5 plus postage.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I will give you $5 plus postage.


Lol, thank you very much for your kind offer.

However, I'll be hanging on to the dollar coins until I can have my jeweller mount them as cufflinks. The two dollar bill I'll probably blow on baseball cards and a slurpee. :icon_smile_big:

But if I find anymore, I'll certainly let you know.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hardiw1 said:


> Couldn't keep staring at these online forever.


Love those Ranky pinch pennies!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Love those *Ranky* pinch pennies!


"Ranky...?" :crazy: Oh, please...let's not do that.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ranky


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Topsider said:


> "Ranky...?" :crazy: Oh, please...let's not do that.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ranky


According to that, if you ever get that word at a spelling bee, NEVER, ask for it in a sentence....


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Poor Robbie Strong must have had some traumatic experiences.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I spent part of this week in San Francisco, and even though I don't need shoes, I went to the Alden store.

I'd say it was like a candy shop, but I found a place a block away called Fiona's that _is_ a candy shop and was very nice.

My one purchase was a belt to go with my All-Weather Walkers. I was caught in a rainstorm a few years ago and my AWWs came through perfectly but the dye bled on my belt. They were very apologetic and kind about it, while of course they had no need to accept any sort of responsibility.

Hopefully on my next trip to SF I'll be able to justify another pair of shoes. Yes, I know they're just as helpful doing mail order, but it's more fun to try them on then spend the next morning cussing while you try to fit them into your suitcase.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Acme said:


> Lol, thank you very much for your kind offer.
> 
> However, I'll be hanging on to the dollar coins until I can have my jeweller mount them as cufflinks. The two dollar bill I'll probably blow on baseball cards and a slurpee. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> But if I find anymore, I'll certainly let you know.


Darn!!!!

Member 'chrstc' has had these beautiful Russian Calf cufflinks made up in the UK (frankly, quite a value too), and the gentleman that did them does tremendous work, as I have bought two pairs, and it may be worth reaching out to him. A little wait and some postage expense would be worth it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hardiw1 said:


> Couldn't keep staring at these online forever.


Very handsome. May you long wear them and do so in good health...as I sit here in Hoosierville and await delivery of my next Rancourt fix!


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Member 'chrstc' has had these beautiful Russian Calf cufflinks made up in the UK (frankly, quite a value too), and the gentleman that did them does tremendous work, as I have bought two pairs, and it may be worth reaching out to him. A little wait and some postage expense would be worth it.


I have a pair of these myself and am quite pleased with them. They are very well made.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Topsider said:


> "Ranky...?" :crazy: Oh, please...let's not do that.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ranky


It's a term of endearment for Rancourt. I thought trad was all about nicknames that verge on the obscene, what with the Muffys and the Kittys and other names of the feline persuasion.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If I might be so bold as to yoink a pic from Trip's tumblr, I just received a NWT Woolrich 65/35 made in USA parka just like this one from a co-worker who was cleaning out his parent's attic:










With the Clarks and the Shetland, he kind of reminds me of oxfordcloth buttondown with longer hair.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From the JPress sale, pink ocbd and a ribbon belt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps without intent, I have been dropping hints(), but yesterday, my very thoughtful wife gifted me with an engraved Tiffany engine turned belt buckle to replace the SS knock-off version I had been using! I feel truly touched, in more ways than one.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Nice. On your part as well as her.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> With the Clarks and the Shetland, he kind of reminds me of oxfordcloth buttondown with longer hair.


Thank you, I can see the resemblance and I take it as a compliment. Nice find on the jacket, btw.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

got a Gant ruggers navy hopsack blazer, twin vents, with the shoulders so natural that they embarrass brooks/press. Going to tailor's just in a bit to shorten the sleeves and suppress the waist moderately.

also bought a pair of blue oxford cloth unlined trousers from Gant, a true summer trad gem.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snagged some Italian Cole Haan beefroll bits from the Bay in great shape. It's a little weird having a heel this high on a loafer. If I can't get used to it, I might just have my cobbler lower it.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not a loafer guy AT ALL, but the future misses got me a pair of brogued Gucci horsebits for Christmas (I think; unless it was my bday), and they have the highest heel of any shoe I own, including my AE boots. If you are used to a heel on your regular shoes, you'll get used to it on the loafer. I'm now comfortable walking miles (literally, like 30+ blocks) in them.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> If I might be so bold as to yoink a pic from Trip's tumblr, I just received a NWT Woolrich 65/35 made in USA parka just like this one from a co-worker who was cleaning out his parent's attic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those 60/40 Parka's by Woolrich, the ones with the plaid lining are very nice. I had one in a medium that I loved dearly, even had the hood. But when business called, I had to sell it to some chap in Australia.

Still, you will enjoy it thoroughly!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fratelli said:


> Those 60/40 Parka's by Woolrich, the ones with the plaid lining are very nice. I had one in a medium that I loved dearly, even had the hood. But when business called, I had to sell it to some chap in Australia.
> 
> Still, you will enjoy it thoroughly!


Thanks! I've had a vintage 60/40 parka in the past and I prefer the material of the 65/35. I do miss the wool lining but the one I got is insulated and has a lining like the on in the photo.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have two of those Woolrich parkas, one unlined (like the one in the photo, but the reverse colors) and a navy one with the red plaid wool lining. I bought them in the 1980's during college. Never understood why both Woolrich and Bean (who had their own version, called the Baxter State Parka, if memory serves) quit making them. They're classic, IMO.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I have seen the LL Bean and the Woolrich versions, they practically look the same, and both are amazing. I'd like to find one again in blue. I had a burgundy one, which was also nice. I wish I had kept it, but that's the cost of business.

The gorgeous green shetland sweater is also nice too.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

It was a great day at the clearance center. Grabbed a BB Madison grey stripe Golden Fleece suit for myself. Took it to the tailor to get the final touches put on. I also snagged a great cardigan, paisley pocket square, socks, and some other suits that will go in the m2m soon.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Fratelli said:


> Yeah I have seen the LL Bean and the Woolrich versions, they practically look the same, and both are amazing. I'd like to find one again in blue. I had a burgundy one, which was also nice. I wish I had kept it, but that's the cost of business.
> 
> The gorgeous green shetland sweater is also nice too.


I bought a Woolrich off of etsy a while back and then found a Bean about two days later at a thrift store. One is gray and one is hunter green. I really like both, just haven't had weather to wear them in yet.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Managed to snag this one, via eBay.

It's a Hickey Freeman Glen Plaid suit, which according to the tag in one of the pockets was of the "Boardroom" line, and produced in 1994. For Wallachs, based on a label. (Wallach's went out-of-business back in the mid-1990s.)

The seller initially listed it with virtually no description beyond (something of a paraphrase) "Hickey Freeman suits are worn by important people. This one is in mint condition."

I got in touch with the fellow, who provided me with a little more information, including the suit's measurements.

Perhaps because the initial listing lacked detail, the suit didn't sell, despite an extremely reasonable price. So, it got relisted, at an even lower price. Oh, and both prices included "free shipping."

I contacted the seller again, and offered him $35 for the suit. I mean, I was almost embarrassed to offer so little. But he accepted my offer.

The suit arrived a bit rumpled - not surprising, given that it was folded a couple of times to fit into the box used for shipping. But it really is in mint condition, and I suspect it was one of those situations where a man buys a nice suit, and wears it once every two or three years.

The material and the workmanship strike me as being of very good quality. Also, it's cut a little... fuller? boxier?... than is currently fashionable in men's suits, but that's perfectly fine by me.

And again - 35 bucks, delivered. I mean, a new suit - on sale, and perhaps not quite as nice - would cost me enough that the sales tax on it would likely run more than 35 bucks. Heck, I put 10 1/2 gallons of gas into my car today, and it cost me more than this suit did.

And I really like how it looks.















-- 
Michael


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Nice grab. I picked up a very similar HF on the bay for $15 or $16 shipped last month. There are definitely great deals to be had on HF on eBay.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In a desperate attempt to escape the sultry heat of a record hot first day of summer, right here in Hoosierville, I collapsed into the comforting arms of the local BB store's air conditioning and discovered, at half price mind you, one of their St Andrews collection of Golf shirts, this one sporting a green/grey/red argyle design on the front panel(s) of the shirt. At half price ($49), just had to have it!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'm not a loafer guy AT ALL, but the future misses got me a pair of brogued Gucci horsebits for Christmas (I think; unless it was my bday), and they have the highest heel of any shoe I own, including my AE boots. If you are used to a heel on your regular shoes, you'll get used to it on the loafer. I'm now comfortable walking miles (literally, like 30+ blocks) in them.


I am very interested in seeing a brogued gucci bit loafer.


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

*I just found this on the sidewalk while walking my dog...*

It'll be hard to pair with khakis, but its 100 years old (I think) and made in the US! Any oscillating fan enthusiasts out there?


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^ Love old fans. Really cool.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

If anyone of those jackets are a medium and you want to let one loose send me a pm. 

If not I'm sure you will enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

red sweatpants said:


> It'll be hard to pair with khakis, but its 100 years old (I think) and made in the US! Any oscillating fan enthusiasts out there?
> 
> View attachment 4572


Nice one!


----------



## 44Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

Barbour Beaufort --- $196 at factory store in Milford, New Hampshire.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Tilton said:


> I am very interested in seeing a brogued gucci bit loafer.


Here's some photos. Mind you, I have the black calf, they also (as I just discovered) make it in patent, a patina'd brown, and brown croc. The toe looks VERY pointy in photos, but it isn't so much is real life. I'm not a loafer guy in the least, and one time I said to her 'if I ever wore loafers, it'd be a pair of gucci horsebits'. She, knowing my style, got me these. I wear them pretty often, and they are very versatile. Never though I'd wear them as much as I do. Oh, and they're comfy as hell. I've walked (think I said this before) over 30 blocks in them and felt great.

They are the Gucci Moccasin with Horsebit, #269653. I found sizing pretty standard; I'm a 10 3E in the AE #5 last, in these I was a 10.5; they only come standard width.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Pair of AE suede saddles that I snagged on the 'Bay:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

red sweatpants said:


> It'll be hard to pair with khakis, but its 100 years old (I think) and made in the US! Any oscillating fan enthusiasts out there?
> 
> View attachment 4572


Best used with old paperweights.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Not sure if it'd be considered trad or not, but I got myself a Girard-Perregaux GP 90 automatic watch off ebay. It came in just a couple days before father's day, so I consider it a father's day gift from me to me. The watch was in fantastic unworn condition as far as I could tell.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I received those those $20 LLB Mocs the other day:




I'll see how they hold up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The FedEx guy dropped my most recent Rancourt purchase on the front porch this AM; a pair of Beefroll Penny Loafers in Natural Chromexcel, fully leather lined and outfitted with honey toned Realtex Malaise soles. The Chromexcel hide is impressively heavy, granting the necessary substance to the shoes and with the natural tone providing a visual melange of variegated undertones to entertain ones eyes, whilst the glove soft leather lining caresses the feet and the Lactae Hevea soles present an almost erotic, yet subtle massage to the bottoms of the feet as we walk about in these marvels of the shoe maker's art! 

It's going to be interesting to compare the comfort, durability and utility of the Realtex soles with plantation crepe soles found on other pairs of my shoes.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Not sure if it'd be considered trad or not, but I got myself a Girard-Perregaux GP 90 automatic watch off ebay. It came in just a couple days before father's day, so I consider it a father's day gift from me to me. The watch was in fantastic unworn condition as far as I could tell.


Nice - my inherited 65 y.o. GPG Gyromatic gets worn daily, keeps great time, and has never given me a second of trouble.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, but I see lots of Gucci's in that shape around town. Those are some of the better looking elongated toe sort. My feet are just too big to pull something like that off.



TheGreatTwizz said:


> Here's some photos. Mind you, I have the black calf, they also (as I just discovered) make it in patent, a patina'd brown, and brown croc. The toe looks VERY pointy in photos, but it isn't so much is real life. I'm not a loafer guy in the least, and one time I said to her 'if I ever wore loafers, it'd be a pair of gucci horsebits'. She, knowing my style, got me these. I wear them pretty often, and they are very versatile. Never though I'd wear them as much as I do. Oh, and they're comfy as hell. I've walked (think I said this before) over 30 blocks in them and felt great.
> 
> They are the Gucci Moccasin with Horsebit, #269653. I found sizing pretty standard; I'm a 10 3E in the AE #5 last, in these I was a 10.5; they only come standard width.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Tilton said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I see lots of Gucci's in that shape around town. Those are some of the better looking elongated toe sort. My feet are just too big to pull something like that off.


How large are those feet? I'm a 10-10.5, and they don't look goofy on me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

There's only one Gucci shoe that could even possibly be considered trad, and that ain't it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

red sweatpants said:


> It'll be hard to pair with khakis, but its 100 years old (I think) and made in the US! Any oscillating fan enthusiasts out there?
> 
> View attachment 4572


I dig the fan, but prefer modern A/C!!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> The FedEx guy dropped my most recent Rancourt purchase on the front porch this AM; a pair of Beefroll Penny Loafers in Natural Chromexcel, fully leather lined and outfitted with honey toned Realtex Malaise soles. The Chromexcel hide is impressively heavy, granting the necessary substance to the shoes and with the natural tone providing a visual melange of variegated undertones to entertain ones eyes, whilst the glove soft leather lining caresses the feet and the Lactae Hevea soles present an almost erotic, yet subtle massage to the bottoms of the feet as we walk about in these marvels of the shoe maker's art!
> 
> It's going to be interesting to compare the comfort, durability and utility of the Realtex soles with plantation crepe soles found on other pairs of my shoes.


Eagle, you must have an immense collection of beautiful footwear!

Your description above made me realize that it's entirely possible to fall in love with a really good shoe. I think our wives will understand this little bit of infidelity...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> How large are those feet? I'm a 10-10.5, and they don't look goofy on me.


13W or 14.

Today I snagged a shell cellphone holster from Orvis for $12. Even if I never wear my phone on my belt, it was a good deal.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Eagle, you must have an immense collection of beautiful footwear!
> 
> Your description above made me realize that it's entirely possible to fall in love with a really good shoe. I think our wives will understand this little bit of infidelity...


Thanks much for the kind thoughts and words! Indeed, since retiring and abandoning the life of a nomad and with the kids raised, educated and married and raising their own families, the wife and I have more time and greater financial opportunities to accumulate things (and my preferences do seem to include shoes!). The size of my collection was starting to get a bit out of hand, until, a few years back, I culled the collection back to a reasonable number and adopted the practice of giving a pair away, each time I bought a new pair. Regarding your closing comment, it is indeed good that the Lord allowed for a few earth-born angels to tolerate the idiosyncrasies and excesses of those of us inclined to frequent footwear and clothing forums!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I just won a J. Press pink OCBD with flap pocket on eBay for $20.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

My Alden addiction continues with these dark tan calfskin captoe shoes. $299 new from Ebay.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Pendleton navy blazer in flannel wool-- not a sack, but with patch pockets, pewter buttons, and a lovely red lining. With triple digit temps hitting us for the next few days, I'm pining for cooler weather.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a nice HSM jacket from Bari. Arrived in three days great shape,$37-. Purchased with the proceeds from the sale of the madras in the OP


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Alden/Brooks brown calf tassels
LE swimsuit - perfect for the 4th
AG jeans - one of my non-trad guilty pleasures, but made in the US


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^ nice shoes!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks! My second pair of Aldens, but the first time I've bought brand new. I can see that it's a slippery slope.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Picked up some socks at BB yesterday.

Made in USA and Japan!!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks much for the kind thoughts and words! Indeed, since retiring and abandoning the life of a nomad and with the kids raised, educated and married and raising their own families, the wife and I have more time and greater financial opportunities to accumulate things (and my preferences do seem to include shoes!). The size of my collection was starting to get a bit out of hand, until, a few years back, I culled the collection back to a reasonable number and adopted the practice of giving a pair away, each time I bought a new pair. Regarding your closing comment, it is indeed good that the Lord allowed for a few earth-born angels to tolerate the idiosyncrasies and excesses of those of us inclined to frequent footwear and clothing forums!


It's usually difficult - and often foolish - to attempt to determine another person's character based on something so depersonalized as a clothing forum. However, Eagle, based on your many posts over the years, I'd bet my house that you genuinely are the man of virtue and wisdom your posts always indicate!

Don't use that remark as an excuse to buy another pair of shoes!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Got this cheap....

June has was an interesting month for us, introducing Hunter D Bittke number one grandson .


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition hitch!

I know there are mixed feelings about them, but I just received a pair of AE Manchester's that couldn't have been more than a handful of times, in my size for $62.06 shipped!

I will now sit back & receive any ridicule my new tasseled wing tips fetch me...


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

Found these vintage Allen Edmonds wingtips. Seem to be pretty old - they have v-cleat heels and the insole indicates they are the Scott model, which I've never heard of. Oh, and I guess this would be July finds, as I just realized this is the first. Already typed the post, too late to turn back.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hitch said:


> View attachment 4604
> Got this cheap....
> 
> June has was an interesting month for us, introducing Hunter D Bittke number one grandson .


Congrats! He won't _remain_ cheap, though.


----------

